# Potential Buyer Gone Creeper Help!



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

So I have a litter of AKC puppies up for sale and had a man set up an appointment to come see them 11:30am 4 days ago. He didn't show, didn't call or message at all. At 7:30pm that night he texted said he had to work but was in town (10 mins away) and would like to come see the puppies if he could. I said sure as Kelly was home. We waited til 10:30pm before texting asking if he was finding his way ok and he said he was a few mins out. So we wait til 11:30pm and nothing. Texted him saying we were going to be and that it wasn't going to work. No answer.

The next day about 1:30pm he texts me saying he had his van break down and wanted to come over now......I wasn't home and am alittle over this guy So I haven't texted or called him back. He apparently tried to sneak over to my house last night after 8pm and but turned around because his kids fell asleep. I had not invited him nor talked to him at all. Today he's been calling and texting wanting to come see the puppies and honestly its getting a little scary. 

Taking everything and that this was a customer and that this is what I want to be very professional. What can I say to him to turn him down without it getting ridiculous? No days you just don't know how people will react. I don't want to wake up and find one of my horses hurt or something but someone that just tries to show up at your house in the late evening is not ok.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If your done with him tell him your booked up with people coming to look at puppies and your own personal schedule and will let him know when your free......sell those puppies ASAP and call back in a week and let him know you don't have any more left (or when ever you have them gone.) 
Me personally I would just meet him and get it over with. I would pick a time and say this is the only time I have open I have a list of people scheduled to come see them. Sometimes things really do happen and although the coming over at night would tick me off I know a lot of people just simply have no common sense......I would also let him know I carry a gun and sneaking in late at night wouldn't go over very well


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I would refuse to meet him. You've spent enough time waiting on him. Just tell him that you're booked up.


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

I would tell him you are booked up with appointments, and you'll get in touch with him when you are free. I tend to be paranoid, though. Once someone has my address, I don't want them texting to find out when I'll be home, gaining information on who is home and who is not, etc. 

There are a lot of robberies in my area, though, so I'm always very cautious. Not that we have anything worth stealing, but the druggies in this area will take anything they can get their hands on. 

Yeah, and mentioning you have a gun and get a bit jumpy when folks show up unannounced wouldn't hurt either


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

...how concerned about him are you? I might be tempted to make up a story and give him a fake address to chase after and leave you alone. 

Oh, or maybe, "Hey, sorry I didn't answer your call. Uncle Bob just got out of prison and I had to pick him up. Oh, if you're coming by be sure to let me know - he's just a little bit looney, likes to sit on the porch and shoot at cars at the end of the driveway. Quite a hoot!"


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

lol I can't meet today I'll be at the shooting range or I have my parole officer over today so have to hide some stuff......ok I'm joking (kinda) but if your seriously having a bad feeling say what you need to. I don't much like liars BUT I understand having bad feeling when it comes to people you don't know, so say what you have to say


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Tricky situation with him having your address already. 
His no show attitude and excuses are enough for me not to sell him a pup. I would just say that you have deposits and should something change, you'll be in touch


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Its taken care of and haven't heard from him again. All of use farmy neighbors are close, they are notified and we are keeping an eye on each other places in case creeper shows up  I love my neighbors. I have had the same neighbors since I was 5 and I'm 30 so everyone is family.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All great advice.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I would refuse to meet with him but withy him coming over at night might be a little tricky. Let your neighbors and local police department know whats going on and to just be on the look out and I agree to let him know you have a gun


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

and you should carry a gun or have a weapon on hand because he does have your address and any personal information you have given him.


----------



## EdenFarms (Nov 1, 2016)

I would definitely be careful. People can be crazy. I'd make sure you leave outdoor/barn lights on and gates/doors locked. Let him know that it is not OK to show up at your property un-announced. That is not unprofessional to tell him at all. It wouldn't be unheard of for a person to try to show up and steal puppies/livestock, etc. It is all too common with Craigslist sales. Not sure where you advertised. Assuming not CL as you would have likely been flagged for selling pups. You hear accounts all the time, unfortunately. Some criminals use the site to contact people simply to find out where people live to scout out potential robbery locations. I second everyone who has said that you should tell him that you have busy schedule and MUST schedule the meeting and are booked up with other potential buyers, and then let him know they are all sold after the appointments. When they are this weird to begin with, they tend to be a nightmare to deal with going forward. Its not worth it when you can easily sell your puppies to people with good attitudes who will give you a good selling experience (and those people, IMO, make you feel better about the animals being in good homes.)

I had a lady look at a really nice National Show Horse I had for sale once. She hemmed and hawed about him. Rode him at my place. I told her I would give her a week until I resumed showing him to potential buyers. Week went by, tried to contact her, received no response. So two days later I scheduled a showing. The man bought the horse on the spot. He paid me for two weeks of hay to keep him at my place until he readied a paddock for him at his barn. This lady started calling me telling me she wanted the horse. I told her, "I'm sorry but I couldn't reach you and your week expired, so I showed him to a man who purchased him and will be picking him up in two weeks." That was a mistake. She begged for his number so she could try and buy the horse from HIM because he was her "dream horse." I refused to invade his privacy like that. Long story short she showed up at MY HOUSE acting crazy and I was afraid she'd try and steal the horse. Joke was on her when the man who bought the horse was a county sheriff. I told him I'd feel better if he picked up his horse due a very strange potential buyer who missed the sale...and he said, "She shows up again you call me and I'll have 3 sheriffs out there arresting her and etc, etc." Weirdest situation I've had so far, and I've sold many goats/horses.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Tell him your all booked up


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Updates?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Good. He tried calling once more after I told him I was very uncomfortable after him trying to show up at my place so late. All the puppies are adopted before they were 9 weeks all very nice homes.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I hope he leaves you alone. I always told anyone I did not know personally the rules for viewing at my farm before I gave them the address. I happened to be very lucky as the older gentleman at the end of our dead end road was home 24/7 and made sure they were suppose to be there or he would resolve the issue. Also never tell someone you are carrying if you are (and even if your not) because it takes the element of surprise out of it and if they think you are they may come prepared to take matters a step above their original plan. Just an FYI/idea. I always had my dog for protection and I am also highly trained in self defense. My husband use to laugh and tell people he never feared me showing animals alone because I would make someone cry! 

I have told people before all animals have had deposits placed but if anyone backed out I would call them back. Simple professional solution.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Glad it is all taken care of. Always trust your gut - and good neighbors are a treasure!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

But on that note. Make sure you have a weapon on hand, when selling animals we sometimes forget that we are giving out our information to strangers and some strangers dont have the best intentions. I Always carry a knife out in the barn with me and there's a gun hiding in the house and when you have people over looking at them dont be alone, if you have to ask a neighbor or friend


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2017)

Goatzrule said:


> But on that note. Make sure you have a weapon on hand, when selling animals we sometimes forget that we are giving out our information to strangers and some strangers dont have the best intentions. I Always carry a knife out in the barn with me and there's a gun hiding in the house and when you have people over looking at them dont be alone, if you have to ask a neighbor or friend


Only if you know how to use them and are practiced with them. Otherwise they are a liability.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Yes. And take some self defense classes


----------

